# Lakers Offseason Needs



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

I'd like to see the lakers get Oakley next year he'd help them up front with his rebounding and physical play and his mid-range jumper would make opponents pay for double-teaming Shaq and is Trajan Langdon a free agent he'd be a great fit for them with his 3-point shooting he'd help strtch out the defense to make it easier for Shaq to operate down low and in the Draft I'd like to see them draft Dickau he has a great feel for the game and he's a great shooter but he's sorely lacking in defense I've also heard them getting Q. Woods in the draft but who could they trade to move up?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't follow college players but Oak is onlya short term solution for the team. I agreed Walker is not a good solution either but then I still think Horry + Walker is enough already for LA as long as Shaq is still here. So what they need is a legit 7-footer who can at least finish plays around the basket like Jerome James? This enable Shaq to play less minutes for the regular season and be fresh for the playoffs!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I don't follow college players but Oak is onlya short term solution for the team. I agreed Walker is not a good solution either but then I still think Horry + Walker is enough already for LA as long as Shaq is still here. So what they need is a legit 7-footer who can at least finish plays around the basket like Jerome James? This enable Shaq to play less minutes for the regular season and be fresh for the playoffs!


Having Oakley on board would kill teams. He hits the mid range sht with regularity and is as tough as nails. A perfect compliment. he'd be the Robin to Shaq's Batman... and Kobe's catwoman


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would like Langdon-but I don't want Oakley.He is not classy enough to be a Laker.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Forget Oakley. He screwed the Lakers to sign for more money and deserves to retire ringless.

First re-sign George and Slava. The Lakers are also going to need some backcourt help. This is Shaw and Richmond's last year with the Lakers leaving only Kobe, Hunter and Fish back for next year. I would like to see them draft a combo guard in the draft with pick #27 (unless Sam Clancy is still available) and pick up a long range shooter with the exception a guy like Langdon or Piatkowski would do well. I don't really feel like PF is a huge need. Walker did fine in the regular season with his rebounding and old realible Robert Horry will still be around. Slava should develop into a nice weapon off the bench by next year. And Madsen well.... dances nicely to Shaq's raps.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Dude's so what if Oakley blew the lakers off to sign with the raptors the lakers would be sweet with him although that did piss me off when he went to the raptors anyway they need his physical play and his mid-range jumper Walker is crap the lakers certainly don't need him what we need is perimeter shooting and a Langdon definitely fits the bill


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Are you sure about Oakley?*

I'm not sure that Oakley would fit in well with the Lakers. I'd rather see them go after a guy like Malik Rose. Oakley just seems to be out of his prime. The one thing that LA doesn't need is a guy who criticises the stars on the team.


----------

